

Facebook’s Bold Move To Hurt Apple - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/10/24/facebooks-bold-move-to-hurt-apple/

======
jayfuerstenberg
I'm fairly certain Apple will never allow a "Pay by Facebook" option in its
stores or iTunes, no matter how much people ask for it.

For that reason, I'm not sure how Facebook having its own currency can hurt
Apple.

Having an iTunes currency platform that stretches beyond Apple's properties
does however sound interesting.

And now that they have a serious server farm they may be technically able to
explore that option.

